# Daily schedule for 9 week old puppy?



## kaylieandsandy (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, I recently got a 9 week old Golden puppy! I am crate training her, and as it's my first time with a puppy, I've read countless forums and posts. I have to work for 6 hours a day, so I was wondering if any of you could give me feedback on the schedule I'm hoping will be consistent and successful enough to train my dog. 

I wake up around 7 am every day and let her out right away. (Carry her from crate to spot in yard where I want her to go.) When she eliminates, I carry her back inside. 
At about 7-7:15am, I feed her and give her water.
Around 7:30, I bring her out again and wait until she pees.
I let her run around and play until I have to leave for work. I put her in her crate at about 8:45 and leave right away. (Should I put her in her crate earlier, so she has time to calm down, so I don't leave as she barks? But even then, when she sees me leaving, she will start up barking again...)
I come back to the house during lunch, at 11:40/12:30, depending on the day. I carry her outside to go to the bathroom, let her run around and play for a bit, but since I only have limited time, I'm only with her in the middle of the day for 20-30 minutes. 
My husband comes home at 3:00pm and lets her out to go to the bathroom. Then we let her pretty much walk around the place, but we're keeping her downstairs, which is kind of like one big room, excluding the bathroom.
At 5-6pm, it's dinnertime and then we let her out like 10/20 minutes later to go to the bathroom. 
We let her roam around until 9pm, let her out one more time, and then she goes in the crate. 
Around midnight, I take her out one final time.
At 4am, when my husband wakes up for work, he takes her out to pee and puts her right back in the crate, until I wake up at 7am and it starts again.

Also, if we have to go out sometime random during the afternoon/night, for example we were out from 7-8:15pm, we leave her in her crate. She calms down from whining/barking/crying after 10 minutes are so.

Does this sound effective? Is this a good schedule?
Also, how long until puppies can sleep through the night?
Or stay in the crate during the day for 6-7 hours? I don't know if I can come home during lunch every single day forever..... only as long as I have to.
Also, how long until she can sleep through the night?

Thank you so much for reading the whole thing and helping me with these questions. I really need the assistance!!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think your doing a great job. I don't know about how long it will be before you can leave her in a crate for six or more hours. That would be a long time. You may have to keep doing it until you can leave her have the house all day. That wl be awhile. After she is housebroke maybe you could put baby gates to give her a small area or a laundry room or something. We have a ten week old but don't crate. We are home all day. At night or when we need to leave she gets penned in the kitchen. She sleeps through the night but has a pee pad she usually has gone on before we get downstairs when we hear cry.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds like about the best you can do. That's still a long time for a 9 week old puppy to be in a crate, but it sounds like it's working. And it will get easier as she grows. As far as sleeping through the night, it really depends on the puppy. I've had them do it by 10 weeks, and I've had others that needed a couple more months. As for the 6 hours in a crate during the daytime, I've always gone by the "one hour for every month of age" adage. So, I'd say you can do that when she's 6 months old.


----------

